
Open Source, Low Latency, High Quality Voice Chat - LinuxBender
https://www.mumble.info/
======
codefined
Still out goto application for chatting, an exceptional piece of technology.
Works on unbelievably awful computers in the worst Internet conditions.

Discord has them beat in terms of improving the quality of bad microphones,
but also requires an order of magnitude more bandwidth.

~~~
bdz
Discord beat all of them because it doesn't need hosting. TeamSpeak, Mumble,
Ventrilo all needs hosting and a lot of people don't want to hassle with that.
Skype was the only available alternative for a long time but Discord came
along and pretty much won.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I think if Mumble ever had a web client it would be a game changer. I have not
used anything other than Discord for voice chat since it came out. Unless at a
company setting where other tools are appropriate due to culture.

~~~
upofadown
Mumble web clients exist. They are limited to what the browser allows with
respect to TCP and UDP access. So they need some sort of websocket proxy to
work.

Another example of why web apps are inherently limited I suppose...

~~~
giancarlostoro
I was implying the voice implementation on the backend should natively support
audio streaming to the web. Its nothing new and Discord does it. Hacking it to
work is not going to be perfect.

~~~
lmz
It seems Mumble uses speex as the codec. Not sure how well that's supported by
the browsers.

~~~
upofadown
Normally Opus these days. Which is what the web client uses.

* [https://github.com/Johni0702/mumble-web](https://github.com/Johni0702/mumble-web)

~~~
lmz
Technically browsers have WebRTC and can do Opus without the emscripten
compiled libopus, but I guess the Mumble server won't support WebRTC's RTP
stream.

